# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  passaggio da SRLS a SRL ordinaria

## manli02

Salve,
qualcuno di voi ha effettuato qualche "trasformazione" da Srls a srl ordinaria?
vi chiedo questo perchè ho letto uno studio pubblicato sul portale notarile notaio.org ( Studio 892-2013/I ) che sostiene che  nel passaggio da SRLS a SRL si debba parlare di semplice modifica dell'Atto costitutivo e non di trasformazione. Invece il notaio che ci farà l'Atto sostiene si parli di trasformazione.
ora, faccio questa domanda perchè per noi commercialisti, un'operazione di modifca societaria e ben diversa da una trasformazione societaria...concordate?
grazie mille per i vostri suggerimenti.

----------


## paolab

forse il notaio nel parlare ha utilizzato impropriamente il termine "trasformazione", si tratta di una modifica all'atto costitutivo

----------


## manli02

purtroppo io ho "sottolineato" questo aspetto; invece il notaio mi ha detto che è TRASFORMAZIONE motivando le sue ragioni...ma io non sono per niente d'accordo

----------


## mardes_7

Salve a tutti,
mi accodo a questa discussione perchè ho un problema simile. 
Vorrei partire con una SRLS per motivi legati alle fonti di finanziamento e dopo due anni e due bilanci presentati e conclusa la restituzione dei prestiti ricevuti, convertirla in SRL ordinaria. A prescindere dal costo del notaio per il nuovo atto societario e le spese camerali ho un quesito di fondo. 
Siccome alla camera di commercio mi avevano detto che cambiando la ragione sociale cambia il tipo di società e quindi la partita iva, il passaggio non é così semplice, occorre proprio chiudere la SRLS e avviare la SRL. E' così? Qualcuno ha effettuato realmente dei passaggi da SRLS a SRL? 
Grazie infinite

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

Ma no. É una trasformazione all'interno della stessa categoria.
La fa il notaio e trasmette alla CCIAA.
Neanche. I Libri occorre sostituire

----------

